# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أسهل طريقة لحفظ القرآن الكريم - الشيخ د. عبد المحسن القاسم إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي

## رضا الحملاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
>  
> 
> هذه المادة عبارة عن مطوية قيمة ، مكتوبه في ملف وورد على شكل مطوية لتسهيل نشرها وطباعتها مساهمة في تكثير حفظة القرآن الكريم  
> 
> 
> [ستجد المادة متاحة للتحميل في هذه الصفحة . (أنقر على العبارة التالية)] : 
> 
> ...




http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=256675

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم . مفيد جدا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ولك بمثل شيخنا الحبيب أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم أخي أبا عاصم ​

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيكم بارك الله أخي أبا فراس

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لي زيادات 
  الأولى تنبيه على أمر خفي وهي الباء من كلمة بشوق وخص بها سورة الإسراء ولم تذكر العلاقة بين الباء وبين اسم السورة 
والله أعلم سورة الاسراء اسمها سورة بني إسرائيل  ف الباء من  بشوق  هي المرادة من بني إسرائيل حتى يستقيم الكلام والله أعلم 

الملحوظة الثانية :
الإخلاص لله لأن القرآن دين وعمل خاص بالله وحده - اللهم ارزقنا الاخلاص-وجاهد نفسك 
قلت لأحد إخواننا منذ سنين إحفظ القرآن قال نيتي ليست خالصة لله  قلت له احفظه وسل الله النية الصالحة قال لن أحفظه إلا بالنية الصالحة  قلت افعل فما زال منذ أربع سنين لم يحفظ إلا جزءا واحدا من القرآن.

 وآخر .
  الجد الجد القرآن لا يحفظ إلا بالجد  لا تظنن أن القرآن سيأتيك وأنت تلعب وتظن أنك لو قرأت مرة أو مرتين أنك ستحفظ بل الجد الجد والصبر الصبر .
وستعلم وعزة الله شرف ما أنت حامل في قلبك من استحضارك القرآن في أي وقت تريد  بغير مصحف  وستكون على غير وضوء  فستستحضر القرآن من صدرك وما ألذ أن تقرأ القرآن ليلا من صدرك دون النظر في المصحف (لست ممن يقومون الليل  حتى لا أتشبع بما لم أعطه ) عفى الله عنا أجمعين ورزقنا التعبد والتأله له سبحانه 
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا خزيمة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله وغفر لنا ولكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبحان الله* *العظيم* *وبحمده ...*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t137825/

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام ..الصورة التي وضعها أبو فراس مملوءة بالتصاليب ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**(( التكرار : هو طريقة السلف في العلم والحفظ ))*


http://majles.alukah.net/t73700/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أقوى طريقة لحفظ القرآن .(.للكبار ) محمد جمعة*
http://safeshare.tv/w/kArGnzaPBG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.....

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://www.4shared.com/file/ICM_74Hi/tarika-li-hifd-al-koran.html%22# [SIZE="5

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

جزاكم الله خيراً.

فائدة لعدم
[النِّسْيَانُ]
روى أنه شَكَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , أَنَّهُ يَنْسَى  الْقُرْآنَ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : 
 قُلْ  : [أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ السَّمِيعِ الْعَلِيمِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  الرَّجِيمِ ، إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ وَالْعَلِيمُ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِرَبِّي  مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ ، وَأَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ إِنَّكِ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ ، اللَّهُمَّ نَوِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ بَصَرِي ، وَأَطْلِقْ بِالْقُرْآنِ  لِسَانِي ، وَاشْرَحْ بِالْقُرْآنِ صَدْرِي ، وَأَفْرِجْ بِالْقُرْآنِ عَنْ قَلْبِي  ، وَاسْتَعْمِلْنِ  ي بِهِ أَبَدًا مَا أَبْقَيْتَنِي ]

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

أحاديث دعاء حفظ القرآن الكريم لم تصح عنالنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، منها ما هو موضوع ومنها ما هو منكر ومنها ما هو ضعيف .مثال :((إذا خشيَ أحدُكُم نسيانَ القرآنِ؛ فليقُلْ :اللَّهمَّ ! ارحَمني بتركِ المَعاصيأبدًاماأبقَيتَني، وارحَمني بتركِمالا يعنيني ، وارزُقني حُسنَ النَّظرِفيما يُرضيكَ عنِّي ، وألزِمْقَلبيحِفظَ كتابِكَ كماعلَّمتَني ، ونَوِّرَبِهِبصَري،واشرَحْبِهِصَدريواجعَلْني أتلوَهُ علَىمايُرضيكَ عنِّي ،وأَفرِجْوافرجالصوابوأَفرِجْبِهِعنقَلبي،وأطلِقْبِهِلِساني، واستعمِلْبِهِبدَني ، ونَوِّرَبِهِقَلبي، ولَا حَولَ ولَا قوَّةَ إلَّاباللَّهِ )) الراوي : أبو الدرداء |المحدث :الألباني| المصدر : السلسلة الضعيفة الصفحة أو الرقم: 6077| خلاصة حكم المحدث :منكر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوي سمير وإسماعيل
وأرجو منك أخي الفاضل سمير أن تضع المصدر دائما في مشاركاتك، وترد القول إلى قائله، وتتأكد من صحة الأحاديث أو تعزوها والله أعلم . بوركت .

----------


## أم يعقوب

اللهمَّ اجعلْنا منْ أهلِ القرآنِ وخآصّتِهِ.
اللهمَّ احفظْنا بالقرآنِ ، واجعلْهُ حجّةً لنا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> اللهمَّ اجعلْنا منْ أهلِ القرآنِ وخآصّتِهِ.
> اللهمَّ احفظْنا بالقرآنِ،واجعلْ  هُ حجّةً لنا.


آمين. 
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*المرشد الأمين للراغبين في حفظ القرآن العظيم

**محمد بن عبدالسلام بن علي


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=14515
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الحصون الخمسة في حفظ القرآن الكريم للأطفال

**د.سعيد أبو العلا


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=13729*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الخطة الدقيقة لحفظ صفحة من كتاب الله بإتقان في 30 دقيقة

**د.سعيد أبو العلا


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=10181
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الجبال الرواسي في تثبيت وإتقان كلام رب الناس*

*د.سعيد أبو العلا


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=8027
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
رسوخ ( برنامج منهجي منظم للحفظ وضبط ومراجعة وإتقان القرآن الكريم )

**د.سعيد أبو العلا


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=14780
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وجزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ  أختنا أم علي .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طــريقــة لـحفظ القـــــران بكل يسر وإتقان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فتاوى الكبار في الطريقة المثلى لحفظ القرآن وهل يأثم من يحفظه ثم ينساه

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40516

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طرق إبداعية في حفظ القرآن الكريم

د. يحيى الغوثاني

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5776

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


طريقة إبداعية لحفظ القرآن الكريم

عبد الدائم الكحيل

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5775

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


روح وريحان لتسهيل حفظ القرآن

نور محمد مؤيد الجندلي

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5771

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


حفظ القرآن الكريم

الشيخ محمد الدويش

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5770

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم

د. راغب السرجاني

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5768

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم ؟

محمد بن علي العرفج

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5763


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


أهمية مساعدات التذكر في حفظ القرآن العظيم من وجهة نظر موجهي الحلقات القرآنية ومعلميها

د. عبد الوهاب المصباحي

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5761


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


هل تريدون حفظ كتاب الله

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5760

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم فى شهر ؟

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/3693



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 



حفظ القرآن روابط للمراجع

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5759



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 



دليل الحيران لحفظ القرآن

مزاحم طالب يوسف العاني

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/5756

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t155664/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*كتب في حفظ القرآن الكريم بموقع صيد الفوائد

http://saaid.net/book/list.php?cat=125 

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.....

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طرق حفظ القرآن الكريم - ملف بور بوينت

http://saaid.net/PowerPoint/1808.pptx

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

خطة متابعة متكاملة (وجه) لحفظ وضبط القرآن الكريم .. عبدالله عوض

http://saaid.net/Quran/80.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الخطة النجمية الخمسية لحفظ القران الكريم 1439هـ

http://saaid.net/Quran/79.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*تحفيظ القرآن الكريم بالتكرار عبر التقنية

**د. أمين محمد أحمد الشنقيطي

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=15521
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم ؟

محمد محمود عبد الله

http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2227

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أسرار حفظ القرآن الكريم

**أحمد بن سالم بادويلان

http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2226
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حمل كتاب : [طريقة حفظ القرآن الكريم عند الشناقطة] لإبراهيم بن أب الحسني الشنقيطي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**أسرار وإبداعات فى حفظ القرآن الكريم (طريقة الحصون الخمسة)

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**طريقة من أفضل وأضبط الطرق لحفظ القرآن , والمتون , والمنظومات , والقصائد , والأشعار ..*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
المصحف المحفظ - موقع (ن) للقرآن وعلومه

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الدورات المكثفة لحفظ القرآن الكريم: نظرات تقويمية
أ. د. إبراهيم بن صالح بن عبدالله الحميضي

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/124425/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

طريقة رائعة لتثبيت القرآن بعد حفظه

https://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir55207/#.WlJ_AUTjIwi
http://midad.com/article/220907/طريق...عد-حفظه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أهل القرآن وكيف تحفظ القرآن في ثلاث مئة وستين يوما


د.عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي

http://almeshkat.net/book/12997

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أثر حفظ القرآن الكريم على الصحة النفسية

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**أفضل موقع لحفظ القرآن بالتكرار* 

https://muqri.com

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الحمدُ لله*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://majles.alukah.net/t166118/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> http://majles.alukah.net/t166118/


بوركت أخيتي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**إرشاد الإخوان إلى بعض طرق إتقان حفظ القرآن
*
عامر بن عيسى اللهو

http://k-tb.com/book/Quraan00454-%D8...B1%D8%A2%D9%86

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*

أفضل طريقة لمراجعة حفظ القرآن

*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140725

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صناعة الحفظ قواعد سهلة ووسائل مبتكرة لحفظ القرآن الكريم

*فيصل بن عبده قائد الحاشدي

**http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=16094


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حفظ أية واحدة فقط قبل أو بعد أداء الصلوات المفروضة
 يؤدي إلى حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً
 في ثلاث سنوات، وستة أشهر، وسبعة أيام.
منقول

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أقوى طريقة لحفظ القرآن للكبار فى السن 
الشيخ هشام حيدرة*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم (خلاصة التجربة)

الشيخ ياسر سلامة
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
كيف تحفظ القرآن الكريم 
خماسية التكرار في ثمان
 ط-2

**د.إسماعيل محمد عبده السلفي

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=16693

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**الخطة الدقيقة لحفظ صفحة من كتاب الله بإتقان في 30 دقيقة*


سعيد أبو العلا أحمد حمزة

https://k-tb.com/book/Quraan01382-%D...8A%D9%82%D8%A9

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مصحف القيام والحفظ برواية ورش عن نافع
**من طريق الأزرق



*مصحف القيام والحفظ برواية ورش عن نافع.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إخواني و أحبائي ،الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات، لقد تم بعون الله وبعد سنين من البحث والجهد ،تم إنجاز مصحف القيام والحفظ بورش ،والذي يتمثل ويشمل ربع الحزب على الصفحة الواحدة مع إظهار ثمنه ،حتى يتسنى للمتهجد أو المقيم باستعمال صفحتين على المقرأة والصلاة بالنظر للمصحف دون تقليب الصفحات ،وكذلك باستعمال الورقة الواحدة بالنسبة للحافظ دون المصحف كله وخاصة في الكتاتيب ،حتى لا تضيع المصاحف.
وإني أتوجه بالشكر لكل من ساهم ولو بفكرة لإنجاز هذا العمل من مشاييخ وأساتذة وطلاب لضبطه وتصحيحه حتى أخذ حلته الأخيرة.وللمزيد من المعلومات فإن المصحف يضم تعريفا كاملا على صفحاته الأولى .
كما أرجو لكل من استعمله أن يوافيني ويبلغني عن أي ملاحظة أوغلطة قد تكون فاتتني و اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِكَ شَيْئًا نَعْلَمُهُ ، وَنَسْتَغْفِرُك  َ لِمَا لَا نَعْلَمُهُ.
لكل من يريد نسخة بالوورد، فليراسلني بالعنوان الالكتروني التالي :
jamalihassan03@gmail.com
جمالي العلوي

http://almeshkat.net/book/14495

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مشروع ارتقاء لحفظ القرآن في 1000 يوم

*د. هاني الشيخ جمعة سهل


مشروع متكامل لحفظ القرآن ومراجعته في ألف يوم
فكرة البرنامج :
1- مدة البرنامج 1000 يوم (سنتان و 9 أشهر)
2- يتم تنفيذ البرنامج في مجموعات ، تحتوي كل مجموعة على رئيس (شخص متقن للقراءة) ، وعدد 4-7 طلاب
3- يقوم الطالب بتحديد وقت الحفظ الذي يناسبه ، والوقت البديل للحفظ في حالة حصول طارئ يمنع الحفظ في وقته الأساسي .
4- يقوم الطالب بتصحيح التلاوة قبل الحفظ ، وذلك على يد شيخ متقن ، أو عبر الاستماع لأحد القراء ، أو عن طريق رئيس المجموعة .
5- يبدأ الطالب بالربط ، وهو تلاوة آخر 10 صفحات حفظها كما هو مبين في جدول الربط ، ثم يبدأ في حفظ اليوم الجديد .
6- يلتزم الطالب بتكرار مقطع الحفظ ( 50 ) مرة على الأقل
7- يحدد الطالب وقت التسميع اليومي ومكانه بالتنسيق مع رئيس المجموعة .
آلية إعداد جدول المشروع :
1- ربط الآيات : وهو تلاوة الطالب من المصحف لآخر 10 صفحات حفظها قبل أن يبدأ في حفظ المقطع الجديد
2- الحفظ : متدرج من نصف صفحة إلى صفحة وربع يومياً .
3- بعد كل خمسة أيام من الحفظ يكون اليوم السادس لتسميع كل المحفوظ في هذه الأيام الخمسة
4- المراجعة : متدرجة من صفحة يومياً إلى ثلاث صفحات يومياً
5- الاختبارات : متعددة ، بعد كل (نصف جزء / جزء / خمسة أجزاء / عشرة أجزاء)


http://almeshkat.net/book/14747
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archi...project044.pdf
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archi...project007.rar

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**جدول حفظ القرآن في عامين
*
حمزة يوسف

https://k-tb.com/book/Quraan09472-%D...85%D9%8A%D9%86

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الحفظُ الميسَّرُ المتقَنُ للقرآنِ الكريمِ

**ظافر بن حسن آل جبعان

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=125&book=16904

*

----------

